# How to drain down completely for winter?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like the weather might be starting to turn cold. This is our first MH and I am not sure when we are going to use it next and it's on a storage site. So I think it would be wise for me to completely remove all water in case it gets very cold.
I believe I need to do the following:
Drain fresh water tank (easy open tap and check through inspection cap)
Open all taps and allow pump to run
Drain waste water (open drain)
Drain water heater (open drain valve)

But how to I make sure as much water is out of the internal pipeworks as possible? How do I make sure there is no water in the internal waste pipes?

How do I drain the water out of the electric loo flush?

Should I put screen wash down each plug hole/shower drain so that any u bends are protected. Used to use screen wash in our static caravan u bends and loo cisterns over winter and that never caused any damage?

Any advice is most welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

ched999uk said:


> Looks like the weather might be starting to turn cold. This is our first MH and I am not sure when we are going to use it next and it's on a storage site. So I think it would be wise for me to completely remove all water in case it gets very cold.
> I believe I need to do the following:
> Drain fresh water tank (easy open tap and check through inspection cap)
> Open all taps and allow pump to run
> ...


Add remove shower head to your list. As they crack if any water is left in them and they freeze


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

After draining down I run the pump for 5 seconds to remove any water and take the van out for a run for a couple of miles with all draining points and taps open.

Charlie


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Leave taps and shower taps open. If mixer tap then open in the mid position between hot and cold.


----------



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

*draining down for winter*

Just a point we experienced last winter, take out any glass jars,
we left a jar of fish soup in camper last year, that froze and cracked unkown to us, you can imagine the smell, we don't leave any food glass jars in motorhome now
regards


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you have a Shurflo type water pump then disconnect the inlet and outlet water pipes and drain into a suitable receptacle (teatray?).
Its usually the smaller amounts of water that are more likely to freeze. 
I have read somewhere that there is a pressurising device that can be used to expell any residual water in the pipework.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*flush*



Spacerunner said:


> If you have a Shurflo type water pump then disconnect the inlet and outlet water pipes and drain into a suitable receptacle (teatray?).
> Its usually the smaller amounts of water that are more likely to freeze.
> I have read somewhere that there is a pressurising device that can be used to expell any residual water in the pipework.


Google or search youtube on how to flush water from an RV/Motorhome


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you have a water filter . . remove the in-line filter as this will split if it freezes up


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The flush drain on my van is a small grey bung that I pulled out this morning, it was really cold this morning, the water emerged horizontally and would have sprayed the side of my house if I had not been standing there.
Cassette now empty, fresh and grey water out (must drain the hot system next) then I will put an airline (bike pump or mouth) onto suitable tap/shower and give a good huff until water has all gone. Then put in my thermostatic heater to keep the van warm should it become too cold, leaving the door to the water storage and pump open. I then hibernate in a small foetal ball until camping time comes around again.

alan


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first MH so hoping to get this right this winter to save on any costly/time consuming repairs....

I am unsure on how to perform the below from a checklist I pulled from another post.....hopefully you can assist me. I have a Fiat Ducato EuroMobil 520 (1990).

i) Drain hot water tank (activate dump valve)
q) Where do I find this??

ii) Drain toilet flushing system (run dry)
q) How do I do this?

iii) Lift pump out of any water in fresh water tank sump
q) Not sure how I am supposed to do or reach this?

iv) Isolate electrics to stop water pump working (use switch or remove fuse) 
q) Can I just switch leisure battery to 'off'?

v) Empty toilet
q) Is this the cassette?

Thanks all in advance, I have plenty of other questions regarding Basil (yes that's what I've named him!)....but I think this one is the most important.

Thank you

Tel

[/i]


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

[quote="

i) Drain hot water tank (activate dump valve)
q) Where do I find this??
Usually there is a flip-up tap which is sometimes coloured, near the water pump. Lift this into the up position and switch on the pump until you hear it begin to race. This should mean the hot water system is empty.

ii) Drain toilet flushing system (run dry)
q) How do I do this?
In mine, inside the cassette outside cupboard, there is a small grey bung. Pull this out to drain the flush but try to catch the water to prevent it filling areas that are hard to get at.

iii) Lift pump out of any water in fresh water tank sump
q) Not sure how I am supposed to do or reach this? 
?????????????

iv) Isolate electrics to stop water pump working (use switch or remove fuse) 
q) Can I just switch leisure battery to 'off'?
Turn off the Master switch or main switch that isolates the pump.

v) Empty toilet
q) Is this the cassette? 
Yes! This should be attended to every few days or you could be in deep ****.

Good luck!

For back-up safety, many of us leave some kind of thermostatic heater in the van during the winter. The oil filled radiator type seem to be most popular.

Alan

[/i][/quote]


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you Rosalan  

Ok, one really silly question.......sorry this really does show that I know nothing!!

-Where do I locate the water pump??

Is there a prize for 'stupid question of the week'!!!

Thanks again  


Tel


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No prizes... sorry!
Switch it on and you should hear it. Then locate.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If your water-pump has a built-in non-return valve (e.g Reiche) there will be water trapped in the pump, which could freeze, expand and split the pump housing.

Therefore pull the pump off the pipe and empty it.

Oh and don't forget to put it back in the Spring! 

Geoff


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice,

I'm interested as a 'back-up' in using an oil filled radiator as Rosalan mentioned, but wouldn't this drain my leisure battery real quick?

I don't have the luxury of being able to put my MH on hook up that frequently, and just worried that after a few days my battery will be flat making the radiator redundant?

I appreciate when on thermostat that it will only be on intermittently, but if the cold weather does kick in would I have wasted my money? I've seen this one on the Robert Dyas website, but don't know whether I should be looking at a lower voltage?

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~147512~Prolectrix-Mini-Oil-Filled-Radiator

Thanks again 

Tel


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As far as i know there is not a 12v oil-filled radiator.

I think 'rosalan' was thinking of a radiator on 230v hook-up - not knowing that you have not got that facility.

Do not think about using an inverter to power a radiator - battery would be flat before you went to sleep!

Geoff


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> As far as i know there is not a 12v oil-filled radiator.
> 
> I think 'rosalan' was thinking of a radiator on 230v hook-up - not knowing that you have not got that facility.
> 
> ...


And I'll second Geoff's advice.

Oil-filled radiator will be for mains only, not 12 volts.

By the way, I think the radiator you're looking at from Robert Dyas is the one we have - ours is rated at 800 watts. We use it for keeping the chill off the van when camping and connected to an on-site mains electric hook-up. Works fine.

Mike


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice on draining. Off to storage site tomorrow to do a little DIY mods and drain down.

Thanks.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

After draining down, i have a 12vt air pump and i hold it on each tap and blow them through and you can see the water drain from the tank
All the best Dave


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

kezbea said:


> After draining down, i have a 12vt air pump and i hold it on each tap and blow them through and you can see the water drain from the tank
> All the best Dave


I open all taps, unscrew shower head and hold the pump against the shower pipe. It purges hot and cold at the same. Close the sink taps in the shower cubicle first, followed the kitchen sink. Stop the pump and turn off the shower taps.


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all your advice, tonights the night for drain down so I'll probably be on tomorrow with something I have done wrong or can't figure out!

Thank you all


----------



## Fenton3 (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't forget the Benimar has an outside tap/shower that needs to be drained and left open.

I forgot last year but got away with it!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers for the exterior shower reminder. 

The storage site has an air line for tyres so I might use that to blow out the pipes


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I always get my gums around the tap head and blow several times in an attempt to get water out of the tap innards.

Then I lag the taps with layers of rags, blankets etc.

Harry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I always remove the waterpump fuse from my elektroblock after draining down.

Then if you need to activate the control panel for whatever reason the pump doesn't run.

Pete


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Spotted this at the NEc but didnt have time to watch the full demo. Looks good if a little expensive.

http://www.keepfloeing.com/products-motorhome.html

Anyone got one?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> I always remove the waterpump fuse from my elektroblock after draining down.
> 
> Then if you need to activate the control panel for whatever reason the pump doesn't run.
> 
> Pete


Do you not have a dedicated switch for the water-pump? Or are you being 'belt and braces by removing fuse, in case of 'finger' trouble?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff, 

No dedicated pump switch on mine.

The reason I take the fuse out is because I have microswitch operated taps which are left in the 'open' postion after drain down.
Then, if I switch on the control panel say, for the lights, the pump would then come on, removing the pump fuse prevents this.

So a combination of a belt and braces measure but also so I can use the other facilities from the control panel when the water is drained.

Hope that makes sense.

Pete


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Spent ages looking for the small grey bung mentioned earlier in this thread to drain the electric flush on my Thetford flushing loo but have been unable to find one any.

Can someone please give me a hint as to where it would be so I can complete my draining of all water before the weather turns cold.

ta.

Dave


----------

